# McNabb tells HBO that black QBs criticized more



## Chris (Sep 19, 2007)

ESPN - McNabb tells HBO that black QBs criticized more - NFL



> African-American quarterbacks face more pressure and more criticism than their white counterparts, Philadelphia Eagles QB Donovan McNabb says in an interview scheduled to air on HBO on Tuesday night.
> 
> McNabb, in an interview on "Real Sports with Bryant Gumbel," tells interviewer James Brown that African-American quarterbacks such as himself face added pressure because there are fewer black QBs -- and because some still don't want black athletes playing the position.
> 
> ...



Jackass.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Sep 19, 2007)

I dunno dude. I've been really disappointed by this country - as i get older and older, i see that racism still runs rampant. And Philadelphia is DEFINITELY a guilty party. Surely it's a blanket statement that doesn't prove true, but i think he sees at that way from personal experience because Philly is such a fuckin rough city.

And c'monnn. That guy has the best smile ever. You can't call him a jackass!


----------



## Rick (Sep 19, 2007)

He's criticized because with his talent and his team's talent, he hasn't won a Super Bowl.


----------



## GH0STrider (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm so sick of black people pushing the race button. Here is a news flash for you people- The more you talk about it, the more you make it an issue. Cause trully it's not. Oh black qb's have it tougher- does mcnabb have any ifea how fucking ignorant that sounds??? You guys remember when david stern made the rule that a player could no longer jump from highschool to the pros in the nba? He made a rule that you have to have one year of college or be one year removed from highschool. Jermaine o'neal came back and said- go ahead guys guess what he said. Yup "that's racist". But not towards the white or foreign players just black players. Yeah jermaine it's discrimination that a black man now has to earn it in the classroom and on the court for a year instead of walking right in to the nba. I hate the fact that these people only think that it affects them. White people can't make the jump either. Nor can foreign players. So how does that single out the african americans??? If they were good enough to make the jump pro they sure as fuck are good enough to get a college scholarship.


----------



## BigM555 (Sep 19, 2007)

Oh this ought to get good!


----------



## Leon (Sep 19, 2007)

racism is definitely an issue, whether it's talked about or not.

now, whether or not i care about what some millionaire has to say about people criticizing him...


----------



## bostjan (Sep 19, 2007)

I feel so bad for him. 

Hey guys, I never won a Superbowl!  You know, I can't remember the last time a Slovene won the Superbowl.  That's racist against Slovenes! [/sarcasm]

But living here in Indy, I, unfortunately, get to see the fact that real racism is alive in this country. Every couple of weeks, I get surprised by some statement made by some dude, and it makes me ashamed to be associated with some of my coworkers.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Sep 19, 2007)

/\ ugh. really


----------



## DslDwg (Sep 19, 2007)

Can someone get Donovan his midol - hard to feel sad for a dude that gets paid millions to play a childs game. I would be happy to have a small percentage of his paycheck - and I would let people say whatever they wanted about me. 

What a douche


----------



## GH0STrider (Sep 19, 2007)

I hardly would call the nfl a "childs game".


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 19, 2007)

I think he has a point. I wont get into it much cause I dont wanna start an arguement but ill say this one point

Just listen to the commentary people of the NFL, honestly listen to them sometime. Its almost retarded. Im an Atlanta fan, and for the past 6 years, all we heard was "Mike Vick cant read defenses, hes too stupid to play QB, he cant make decisions, blah blah" but he brought a crappy team to the NFC champ game, with no recievers or OLine.. His only checkdown was himself, cause the coachs never gave him any RBs out on the edges to checkdown to, so he had to run, and he still made amazing plays.. (enough to have a winning record in his career, despite a crap team)

Along comes Joey Harrington, with like 72 TDs and 80+ INT in his career, sacked 13 times in 2 games this season, holds onto the ball forever and just looks lost out there this season, but do you ever hear hes not smart enough to read an NFL defense? No, you never hear that.. You always hear he is smart, but obviously his career stats tell a different story

(im talking mainly about Jaws and Bradshaw, they think no black QB is smart enough to play in the NFL)

Anyways, thats all im gonna say as one example of a team I watch every snap of, hopefully without starting an arguement.


----------



## DslDwg (Sep 19, 2007)

GH0STrider said:


> I hardly would call the nfl a "childs game".



Well we obviously have different views on this and that's fine. I agree it takes tremendous skill to play football - I agree I don't have that skill. Weather we call it a childs game or not - it is a game and the guys that play it get payed big money because it is big business in this country. Players get payed big money to produce wins for their team and no one is scrutinized more than the quarterback as they are considered by default the on-field team leader. I can't comment on if McNabb gets more criticism than white quarterbacks - but they are all criticized when they are not producing. If McNabb wants people to shut up maybe he should just shut them up by being the best. 

I don't think anyone really thinks black players are not smart enough to be excellent quarterbacks. Why doesn't the guy just put his head down - be the best collect his fat paycheck and shut his mouth.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Sep 20, 2007)

Um. You guys act like he was out on the streets screaming and hollering that he was be discriminated against. He's CERTAINLY allowed to think whatever he wants, and I think his perception, although skewed, is not completely unreasonable for him to see. If somebody in an interview asked him a question that led to this thought, he's just gonna say what he thinks. It's not like you know he sat down with the interviewer and said
"Hey. Before you ask me any questions, i want to address a pressing issue that needs to be exposed to the American people..."

like... I don't think it's fair to chew the guy out like that. Just cuz he makes a lot of money doesn't mean he can't have an opinion and can't voice that opinion just like anyone else. I really think people are being too harsh.


anyone got video of this interview? (not that it wouldn't be craftily edited to make it as juicy as possible anyway)


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 20, 2007)

I dunno if its any indication, but me as a guy who doesnt follow football, cant even NAME a white quarterback.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Sep 20, 2007)

well which black ones can you name? other than Donovan McNabb and Michael Vick - both of which have been recently discussed on the boards.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 20, 2007)

but as u said, you dont follow football.

Anyways, I think McNabb has the right to say this, he is definately top 4-5 in the league (when healthy).. to take his team to the NFC champ was it, 5 times in a row? and one superbowl, thats very impressive, not even Peyton Manning has done that. (besides winning last years, but i dont think hes been to 5 AFC champ games) If McNabb didnt get hurt so much, he might of even broke some more records (starting of last year he was going off like crazy) and be considered a "HOFer" without a SB ring, like Peyton would automatically be even if he didnt win one last year. Right now its questionable if McNabb will get in the HOF, but if he was white like Peyton last year, just couldnt win the big game, he'd get in no question

Its unfortunately when people list off the top QBs, they still put Palmer up there, even tho hes had that one good year in 2005 (i think?) and basically been mediocre since then, yet McNabb has had at least 4 extremely good years in him and hes still not considered up there with Manning and Brady. 


(And this coming from someone who hates the Iggles)


----------



## GH0STrider (Sep 20, 2007)

Playing the race card in sports is a fucking joke to begin with. Guess what? Pro sports is a business too. Those big greedy money hungry owners care about one thing. Winning. Winning turns into money and money turns into power. That is all they are after. That being said, they don't give a fuck what color anyone is. As long as that player helps the team win and put more money in their pockets they don't give a shit. The sooner idiots like mcnabb and jermaine o'neal learn that the quicker this race card bullshit can be put to an end.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Sep 20, 2007)

/\
what? what? what? what?

what??? I don't think the criticism McNabb was referring to specified the team owners at any point. I don't follow what you're saying.


----------



## GH0STrider (Sep 20, 2007)

shadowgenesis said:


> /\
> what? what? what? what?
> 
> what??? I don't think the criticism McNabb was referring to specified the team owners at any point. I don't follow what you're saying.




re-read that. It has nothing to do with mcnabb's criticism. It's about mcnabb throwing out the race card in general. It's not that hard to follow.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Sep 20, 2007)

I think there's something to this, but it's not quite as McNabb says. Basically, it's a legacy of the fact that black quarterbacks at the college level were (and often still are) primarily "running" quarterbacks in the option offense. And since the option offense doesn't work in the pros, black pro quarterbacks have had a stigma. Both McNabb and Vick are still seen as "mobile" quarterbacks, rather than traditional drop-back passers. And, unfortunately, both guys have reinforced the stereotype by basically sucking whenever they've tried to be drop-back passers. 

Doug Williams is by far the best black quarterback to have played in the pros, precisely because he didn't get nailed with the "mobile" tag and was a great pure passer. Daunte Culpepper was on his way to becoming great before his big injury and the malaise in Minnesota.

However, I think it really goes back to high school and even peewee league football. Who are the top quarterbacks--the ones that make it to the pros? Typically they are coaches' sons. You almost have to be in order to learn the game that well. And who are 99% of the coaches? White guys. 

Football is a weird little subculture in our country, and very resistant to change.


----------



## Nick (Sep 20, 2007)

i read a good article in slam magazine a month or so back about the fact that racism is almost tolerated in sports especially in the US and that attitudes of black athletes being physically superior and white athletes being smarter are very much alive and well.

obviously this is fact, but its interesting that its almost accepted especially in my sport of choice, basketball.

I agree that the guy has a point, he is just saying what a whole lot of people think day to day.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Sep 20, 2007)

GH0STrider said:


> re-read that. It has nothing to do with mcnabb's criticism. It's about mcnabb throwing out the race card in general. It's not that hard to follow.



I'm just not seeing any relevance between what you said and the topic at hand. How does the fact that they're in it for the money, so to speak, have any connection to Donovan "playing the race card." ?


----------



## Rick (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah, because I'm sure no one else ever felt pressure from being a QB in the NFL. How about Dan Marino? Made all kinds of crazy numbers throwing but never won a Super Bowl. How about John Elway before he won the SB? Being a Cowboys fan, I'm trained to not like the Eagles, I used to have a lot of respect for him because he's a warrior but after this crap, I don't think so.

I love the last line in the interview.


----------



## Chris (Sep 20, 2007)

McNabb's best seasons (finish-wise) were seasons that he sat on the bench and had backups/defense lead him to the playoffs.

That's why he's being criticized.


----------



## Rick (Sep 20, 2007)

He's just too stupid to realize it.


----------



## GH0STrider (Sep 20, 2007)

shadowgenesis said:


> I'm just not seeing any relevance between what you said and the topic at hand. How does the fact that they're in it for the money, so to speak, have any connection to Donovan "playing the race card." ?



holy shit dude. I said gm's are in it for money. And they don't care who the fuck plays on their team or their skin color just as long as they help the team win and make more money. The race card is thrown in by ignorant dumbasses like mcnabb.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Sep 20, 2007)

Chris said:


> McNabb's best seasons (finish-wise) were seasons that he sat on the bench and had backups/defense lead him to the playoffs.
> 
> That's why he's being criticized.



The interesting thing to me about this is that I haven't seen that much criticism about McNabb, apart from the Limbaugh thingy a few years back. And look who suffered the blowback from that...not McNabb.

Try and find a market with a losing NFL team where the quarterback gets praised. Yeah, Philly fans can be pretty harsh, but here in Washington D.C., the backup quarterback is *always* the most popular guy in town.

The book on McNabb seems to be that he is a gamer and has good pocket presence, but isn't a particularly accurate passer. Of course, he hasn't had much help over the years--it's a pretty sad indictment of a team when a running back is the leading receiver.


----------



## Chris (Sep 20, 2007)

^  Plus he's injury prone.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Sep 20, 2007)

GH0STrider said:


> holy shit dude. I said gm's are in it for money. And they don't care who the fuck plays on their team or their skin color just as long as they help the team win and make more money. The race card is thrown in by ignorant dumbasses like mcnabb.



Why don't you "holy shit dude" yourself. I just didn't see why you were single out the gm's when they were not the focus of the discussion. thanks for being polite about it.


----------



## GH0STrider (Sep 20, 2007)

shadowgenesis said:


> Why don't you "holy shit dude" yourself. I just didn't see why you were single out the gm's when they were not the focus of the discussion. thanks for being polite about it.



It's not singling out the gm. It's making a point that color doesn't matter as long as the team is winning. No gm, coach, or anyone else is will single out anyone who can help them win.

also, sorry if that came out rude towards you. that's just kind of how I talk. Sorry. I meant nothing by it. I just thought my point was cleanly explained. I understand how you took it though. So I hope this clears up what I was trying to say.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 21, 2007)

racism is real in the NFL. Take this article for what its worth but eh.

washingtonpost.com - nation, world, technology and Washington area news and headlines

FROM MICHAEL WILBON, (not me)
*Anybody who doubts McNabb needs only to walk around one of the upper-concourse areas of Lincoln Financial Field late in a game when, as several white friends have told me, the frequent use of the word "nigger" preceding McNabb's name during a losing performance is so casual it sickens them. Rex Grossman, just to name one white quarterback who has to deal with daily criticism, doesn't have to be on the wrong end of that kind of hateful venom, even though he'll never be half the quarterback McNabb has been. *


----------



## DslDwg (Sep 21, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> several white friends have told me, the frequent use of the word "nigger" preceding McNabb's name during a losing performance is so casual it sickens them. Rex Grossman, just to name one white quarterback who has to deal with daily criticism, doesn't have to be on the wrong end of that kind of hateful venom, even though he'll never be half the quarterback McNabb has been. [/B]



Well this is a little more than criticism isn't it? Screaming racial slurs during a game is just plain ignorant. But being a quarterback I would just think criticism would come with the territory.


----------



## GH0STrider (Sep 21, 2007)

It's kind of hard to consider the word "nigger" a racial slur anymore. African Americans refer to themself by that all the time. Refering to one another by a known racial slur = ignorant.


----------



## DslDwg (Sep 21, 2007)

GH0STrider said:


> It's kind of hard to consider the word "nigger" a racial slur anymore. African Americans refer to themself by that all the time. Refering to one another by a known racial slur = ignorant.


 Well many would disagree - coming out of some ignorant rednecks mouth it is a racial slur. I think any self respecting African American would tell you that they don't appreciate some ignorant ghetto talking fool throwing about the "n" word.


----------



## Jason (Sep 21, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> I dunno if its any indication, but me as a guy who doesnt follow football, cant even NAME a white quarterback.



surely you have heard of Tom brady? peyton manning? Bret favre?


----------



## Jason (Sep 21, 2007)

GH0STrider said:


> It's kind of hard to consider the word "nigger" a racial slur anymore. African Americans refer to themself by that all the time. Refering to one another by a known racial slur = ignorant.



Sure. GO say "Nigger" to a black person and not "Nigga" GO say "Nigger" which black people don't say to begin with and get back to me on what happens..


----------



## Rick (Sep 22, 2007)

Jason said:


> Sure. GO say "Nigger" to a black person and not "Nigga" GO say "Nigger" which black people don't say to begin with and get back to me on what happens..



Picstory of epic proportions.


----------



## Jason (Sep 22, 2007)

Rick said:


> Picstory of epic proportions.



Like kat williams said "White people ya'll need some nigga friends, they will tell you when shit is not appropiate...just don't call them your nigga friends.."


----------



## GH0STrider (Sep 22, 2007)

Jason said:


> Sure. GO say "Nigger" to a black person and not "Nigga" GO say "Nigger" which black people don't say to begin with and get back to me on what happens..



nigger, nigga same thing. If you went up to a black person and called them a nigga I'm sure nothing would happen right wise one?   and you missed the point completly. Give yourself a pat on the back. Thanks for the neg rep. I'm not sure how I am an idiot by pointing out that some african americans use a racial slure towards each other and how ignorant that is. 



DslDwg said:


> Well many would disagree - coming out of some ignorant rednecks mouth it is a racial slur. I think any self respecting African American would tell you that they don't appreciate some ignorant ghetto talking fool throwing about the "n" word.



I agree. Coming from the wrong person sure it's a slure. And you right, it's wrong to assume that all african americans have that "ghetto" or "gansta" mentality. But there are a lot out there that do. And those are the ones using a dirogitory term so freely towards each other.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 22, 2007)

wow lol


----------



## shadowgenesis (Sep 22, 2007)

i think the "nigger" debate is a whole other boatload of arguments that don't likely belong in this thread. There are plenty of books out there that are dedicated entirely to that one word if you feel like reading them.


----------



## Jason (Sep 22, 2007)

GH0STrider said:


> nigger, nigga same thing. If you went up to a black person and called them a nigga I'm sure nothing would happen right wise one?   and you missed the point completly. Give yourself a pat on the back. Thanks for the neg rep. I'm not sure how I am an idiot by pointing out that some african americans use a racial slure towards each other and how ignorant that is.



Not quite  No but there two dif words.. Or should i say there taking dif depending how you pronounce it. I didn't miss the point YOU just don't seem to understand the dif between the two.. and your welcome  AGAIN they say "nigga" not "nigger" two dif meanings.. If you knew they "meaning" or reasoning behind how they use the word you would understand..


----------



## Jason (Sep 23, 2007)

Furthermore if you think the word "nigger" and "nigga" are the same word you haven't a clue then..


----------



## Rick (Sep 23, 2007)

Especially coming from a white person. I guarantee you they wouldn't appreciate a white person saying either one.


----------



## Jason (Sep 23, 2007)

"Nigga" coming from a black person means like when a white person says "dude" basically same shit.. Now "Nigger" is a derogatory term esp. coming from a non black person it is a insult.

There is a whole lot more to this than just that but i ain't gonna get into it.

IMO mcnabb is just trying to take heat off of himself for playing like


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 23, 2007)

yea, here we go again, McNabb with 4 TD, 400+ yards again (like every few games, he goes nuts like this) yet hes never considered in the top 3 QBs in the league, I personally think when healthy, hes better than all but Peyton. Even Brady, isnt as talented as McNabb, just has the best fucking team around him. McNabb is deserving of top 3 QB as shown again today, yet he'll never be considered that because of a reason.. You know what that is =/

And like I said before, I HATE the eagles. stopped the falcons in 2005 from going to the superbowl =/


----------



## GH0STrider (Sep 23, 2007)

Jason said:


> Not quite  No but there two dif words.. Or should i say there taking dif depending how you pronounce it. I didn't miss the point YOU just don't seem to understand the dif between the two.. and your welcome  AGAIN they say "nigga" not "nigger" two dif meanings.. If you knew they "meaning" or reasoning behind how they use the word you would understand..



not every black person speaks in ebonics.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 23, 2007)

The mods can just close this up now. This is as cut and dry as it comes. He plays in Philly. He's lost in FOUR NFC championship games. He lost in the Superbowl. He's been inconsistent the last few years. That, and that alone is why he's criticized. White QBs like Rex Grossman, Chad Pennington, etc have been hammered more than he has, because they play like shit. If people are so racist, the whole country wouldn't have sucked Michael Vick's cock for YEARS despite his glaring inability to play. Philly is a brutal town, who boo everyone. They'd boo Jesus there. It's just how it is. Peyton Manning got destroyed for his reputation of being a choker, not being able to win a big game, etc. When he won, people shut up.

Honestly anyone giving credence to the race thing just doesn't know football or geography.


----------



## GH0STrider (Sep 23, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> The mods can just close this up now. This is as cut and dry as it comes. He plays in Philly. He's lost in FOUR NFC championship games. He lost in the Superbowl. He's been inconsistent the last few years. That, and that alone is why he's criticized. White QBs like Rex Grossman, Chad Pennington, etc have been hammered more than he has, because they play like shit. If people are so racist, the whole country wouldn't have sucked Michael Vick's cock for YEARS despite his glaring inability to play. Philly is a brutal town, who boo everyone. They'd boo Jesus there. It's just how it is. Peyton Manning got destroyed for his reputation of being a choker, not being able to win a big game, etc. When he won, people shut up.
> 
> Honestly anyone giving credence to the race thing just doesn't know football or geography.



For once I don't disagree with you. well said.


----------



## DslDwg (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah wasn't Philly the town that pelted Santa Claus with snow balls?


----------



## Jason (Sep 23, 2007)

GH0STrider said:


> not every black person speaks in ebonics.



and your point is......


----------



## Rick (Sep 23, 2007)

DslDwg said:


> Yeah wasn't Philly the town that pelted Santa Claus with snow balls?



And cheered when Michael Irvin hurt his neck.


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 23, 2007)

DslDwg said:


> Yeah wasn't Philly the town that pelted Santa Claus with snow balls?




Stop the Philly bashing until you've been here! That Santa story is an old one. Typical of the sports team ownership of the time. They really sucked bad!
The network announcers are the worst, just rehashing the same old stories. Philly fans are some of the best in the world. Don't listen to those assholes.


----------



## Suho (Sep 24, 2007)

I guess McNabb just doesn't realize the truth that there is no racism in this country, or city, anymore. I am sure he will be relieved to find THAT out!
 

Shadowgenesis, for the record, I think you are right on the money. [and kudos for the Mitch Hedburg sig.]

I am not going to touch the N word debate, because it is clear that some people here understand it, and some choose to believe the comfortable fiction they have either created or bought into. The latter are unlikely to change and I really don't have the energy for this discussion on SSO. 

I don't know what races my fellow forum members are here, but I would just like to state that if one has never experienced racist behavior/actions/discrimination personally, it is easy to discount the effect it has (especially cumulatively), or its very existence. I mean, we all want to think that we are past the days of segregation and Jim Crow, right? We all want to believe the nation is a great enlightened melting pot. 

However, is it possible that an African-American athlete, like McNabb, may have had experiences which seemed (and may have been) racist to him? Experiences that perhaps others (like here on this forum) have not had, and cannot identify with? 

Whether or not his personal view on this is correct, he is correct in acknowledging that racism exists. I am surprised nobody mentioned Jimmy the Greek yet. Oh, right, that was like 20 years ago, so of course any racism associated with that must have disappeared. 

I don't really follow football, so I can't say whether I agree with McNabb or not, but since this is the guy's profession, it is safe to assume he is not speaking out of ignorance. Don't you think he watches a lot of commentary and coverage about his primary competitors? The smart money is that he does. He probably knows exactly what is being said about the other QBs. 

Remember, (I am paraphrasing) he isn't claiming he doesn't deserve criticism, he is claiming that in proportion to the amount deserved, race seems to have been a factor in how much criticism was actually made (or something like that).


----------



## jacksonplayer (Sep 24, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> Even Brady, isnt as talented as McNabb, just has the best fucking team around him.



I'm sick to death of Brady and the Patriots, but he's a zillion times more accurate as a passer than McNabb and probably the best QB in the league, just ahead of Manning. McNabb is a good QB, but he's never been accurate enough to go to the top with the passing game that the Eagles use. He'd do better in a Mike Martz-style offense, where his ability to throw the deep ball would work better.



Popsyche said:


> Philly fans are some of the best in the world.



The jail at Veterans Stadium must have been installed for novelty value, then.


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 24, 2007)

jacksonplayer said:


> The jail at Veterans Stadium must have been installed for novelty value, then.



Yeah and all 60,000 in attendance were sent there every game. Stop the generalizations! There are a couple knuckleheads at every city that get drunk and arrested every game. The Vet jail was actually pretty funny, as judge Seamus was such an Eagles fan. Also, in the new Field, most of those knuckleheads have been priced out.


----------



## GH0STrider (Sep 24, 2007)

Jason said:


> and your point is......



Go up to a black person and call them a "nigger" and then come back here and report what happened. If you make it back...


----------



## Jason (Sep 24, 2007)

GH0STrider said:


> Go up to a black person and call them a "nigger" and then come back here and report what happened. If you make it back...





Jason said:


> Sure. GO say "Nigger" to a black person and not "Nigga" GO say "Nigger" which black people don't say to begin with and get back to me on what happens..


----------



## GH0STrider (Sep 24, 2007)

Jason said:


>



Dude, clearly you don't understand much that you read. lets clarify for you

1. not all black people use the word "nigga" or speak with that dialect. 
2. the term "nigger" is equally offensive to an african american when refered to by someone outside their race.

so,  maybe you should spend more time around african americans before making a bullshit argument based on sterotypes.


----------



## Suho (Sep 24, 2007)

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 24, 2007)

1) No one questions that McNabb deals with racism at some point, so save your lectures. The point is, the *media criticizing him* is due to the quality of his play, especially in Philly. Not because of racist media members. Deion Sanders, Steven A. Smith, James Brown, Michael Holley, etc last time I checked were black. The race card doesn't need to be played every single time you know.

2) Popsyche: The Philly stuff is not a myth. I remember clearly that Eagles fans in a Monday Night Football game a few years ago, were taunting then Tampa Bay wide receiver Joe Jurevicius because his INFANT SON HAD JUST DIED. I'm sorry but that shit just doesn't happen most places. Boston fans are often drunken morons, but their bashing is juvenile college-kid horseshit, not super-wrong evil stuff like that. This is just one of a million stories I've heard/things I've seen about Philly fans. I know not ALL fans in Philly are like that, but these kinds of things are common enough in their media and by fan displays to accept as a fair stereotype.

3) McNabb > Brady? That doesn't even deserve a response. Brady had the better team around him? Wow. The Pats won superbowls with ANTOINE SMITH as their RB. Who? Exactly. They also didn't have nearly as many pro bowlers on defense either. Brady is the best QB in the league IMO, but the only other QB who you can even argue for without getting laughed at is Manning. I believe Brady is better, and has done more with far less, and look what Brady is doing this year (his first ever w/ stud WR talent around him), but if you want to argue Manning, that's fair.


----------



## Jason (Sep 24, 2007)

GH0STrider said:


> Dude, clearly you don't understand much that you read. lets clarify for you
> 
> 1. not all black people use the word "nigga" or speak with that dialect.
> 2. the term "nigger" is equally offensive to an african american when refered to by someone outside their race.
> ...



 Ya cause I grew up with no black people.. I never said all black people talk like that or say "nigga"

Also how do i determine exatcly which black people are african american...when most black people don't even know were there family is from 

Before you start saying things about me personally maybe you should know of what you speak first..  You don't know me or how or were I grew up... It really pisses me off that you say I need to hang around more black people... Dude if you really only knew


----------



## GH0STrider (Sep 24, 2007)

Jason said:


> Ya cause I grew up with no black people.. I never said all black people talk like that or say "nigga"
> 
> Also how do i determine exatcly which black people are african american...when most black people don't even know were there family is from
> 
> Before you start saying things about me personally maybe you should know of what you speak first..  You don't know me or how or were I grew up... It really pisses me off that you say I need to hang around more black people... Dude if you really only knew



ON that regard you don't know me at all either. Yet you speak as if I have no contact whatsoever with black people. How does it feel? How do you know I am not black??? You don't. "most black people don't know where their family is from." Yet more sterotyping. You don't know me, where I grew up, or what color my skin is either. I'd watch what you say.


----------



## Jason (Sep 25, 2007)

OR what?  actually i was gonna say how do you know im not black 

When i say most black don't know were there family is from 9.5/10 times i have asked a black person about there heritage they haven't a clue.


----------



## GH0STrider (Sep 25, 2007)

That's pretty shitty of you. whatever. I really could care less what else you have to say. You have not made one valid point outside of racist sterotypes. Congrats.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 25, 2007)

We all come from the same place if you go far back enough. Who cares, let's keep this about football and how awesome Brady is


----------



## GH0STrider (Sep 25, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> We all come from the same place if you go far back enough. Who cares, let's keep this about football and how awesome Brady is



 - nice to see you back in the nba forum too.


----------



## Jason (Sep 25, 2007)

GH0STrider said:


> That's pretty shitty of you. whatever. I really could care less what else you have to say. You have not made one valid point outside of racist sterotypes. Congrats.



You should be a politcian or a lawyer. You really know how to just take shit out of context or make stuff up.. I never once made any racist stereotypes.. Fucking stupid asshole..  BTW how many times you been banned?


----------



## GH0STrider (Sep 25, 2007)

Not once. "stupid fucking asshole". hmmm... are you old enough to be up this late or on the internet without your parents permission? Grow up. Your childish name calling only makes you look like the asshole. Look up the word sterotype and then reread this statement made by you- "When i say most black don't know were there family is from 9.5/10 times i have asked a black person about there heritage they haven't a clue."


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2007)

Whelp, that's enough of this thread.


----------

